# Clarinet-Piano-Something Else Trio



## Winterfell (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi,

I'm a grade 8 (ABSRM) clarinetist looking for something to play for an ensemble performance, for an A-level (UK) exam.

I'm looking for a piece that roughly meets these requirements:

- At least grade 7 standard (preferably grade 8).
- The parts should all have about the same importance in the piece.
- Preferably a trio, especially with a piano part.
- About 5 - 8 minutes long
- Preferably in the style of a composer such as Mozart (I've been playing a lot of his works recently)
- Preferably something reasonably well known, so I can learn it by ear, as I haven't got long until I need to perform it.

I'd be very grateful if anyone could give me any suggestions of anything fitting these criteria! 

Thank you in advance!

---

Winter is Coming


----------

